# So you're carrying a gun...



## Zepp (Jun 16, 2003)

This is a hypothetical question for gun owners.  I'm not trying to prove a particular point,- this is just for my curiousity.

Say you're walking through a poorly lit part of your neighborhood at night.  (Heck, make it any neighborhhod.)  Concealed under your clothing, but easily accessible, is your handgun of choice, loaded with whatever type of ammo you prefer.  To your surprise, a man in a ski mask jumps out from somewhere in front of you, pointing a 9mm Baretta at you.  He tells you to turn your back to him, pull out your wallet, and toss it on the ground.  Which do you reach for, your wallet, or your gun?

If you want to, explain how the circumstances would be have to be different to make you change your choice.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 16, 2003)

My wallet. I don't turn around. I ask him to "please just take it and go". If his response is other, I shoot.

However, you won't find me walking alone in a dark neighborhood at night. :shrug:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 16, 2003)

good question.
I dont carry a wallet and verry little cash. 
I have had someone (actually two guys) approch me and demand my money.  Sorry I was so broke I broke up laughing, (I had just lost my job that day) I told them I was going to reach into my jacket for what money I had I tossed the last 4 dollars I had on the ground and said " you picked the wrong person I"m broke and out of a job"  oddly they left leaveing my 4 bucks. I must have looked really sad to them
yes i did have my weapon under my jacket but they did not point a gun at me so the circumstances are diffrent than what you posted. I don't know what I would have done if they had pointed a gun at me


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *This is a hypothetical question for gun owners.  I'm not trying to prove a particular point,- this is just for my curiousity.
> 
> Say you're walking through a poorly lit part of your neighborhood at night.  (Heck, make it any neighborhhod.)  Concealed under your clothing, but easily accessible, is your handgun of choice, loaded with whatever type of ammo you prefer.  To your surprise, a man in a ski mask jumps out from somewhere in front of you, pointing a 9mm Baretta at you.  He tells you to turn your back to him, pull out your wallet, and toss it on the ground.  Which do you reach for, your wallet, or your gun?
> ...


Reach for your wallet.  If you have a feeling that he has intentions to kill you, then the gun.

There was an incident where a couple of men robbed a resturant.  They were walked down into the freezer and locked, execution style.  Luckily, nobody got killed.  In that situation, my Colt.

Another situation that happened recently in the US.  A three men went up to a guy and his taxi.  One had a gun, two had knives.  Since the guy was on the opposite side of the taxi and had a place to cover, it was the gun he reached for.


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 17, 2003)

As they have said it is situational.  But I don't trust people who point guns at me.  And I would not turn my back.  NFW would I do that on an armed man.  And having a gun pointed at you is deadly force and therefor legal justification for using deadly force in response.  

If the range is close enough I would go for a disarm rather than draw.  If range is further I would not turn around, but throw the wallet out and then draw.  I can also see situations where ukemi into him would be a good idea.  

A key point is remaining calm.    I am fairly good in regular crisis situations.  Have not yet had to use or threaten deadly force yet, so I cannot honestly say I would remain so.  But i think I would.


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

I generally speaking wear a horizontal shoulder holster.  I would go ahead and turn around, reach for the gun and pull the trigger with it still in the holster.  I'd rather have flash burns than a bullet wound.....


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2003)

Celebrities with and without concealed carry permits:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9400


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 1, 2003)

If he's rightin front of me, I'm grabbing his gun :uzi:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *If he's rightin front of me, I'm grabbing his gun :uzi: *



Much depends on how far off the guy is...and his demeanor when he making demands.  That will help in determining what action I am to take.  I would, however, never ever turn around.

But I agree with Mike.  If he is close enough and you have the ability to distract and disarm him, then do so.

- Ceicei


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 23, 2004)

If out of arms' reach, my gun. If within arms' reach, his gun.


----------

